
No Medium – Build Your Own Site, Please - kristianp
https://nomedium.dev/
======
zwaps
I don't have the best phone with the largest screen. When I open medium, I an
ready maybe one-and-a-half sentence between all their messages, menubars and
widgets. Also it is slow.

On my computer, the site just doesn't work.

Please do not use medium.

------
ChrisRR
I dislike Medium, but not because it's slow (I've never even thought it was
slow) but because of the vast amount of low quality content.

Unfortunately that site is full of people who think they can be tech bloggers
and it's dragging the overall quality of the site down and hiding the actual
good content.

~~~
Semiapies
There was some decent writing on there, early on, but those writers all jumped
ship pretty quickly.

~~~
mjbmitch
I'm over here trying to find the island they all swam to.

------
robador51
I too have a dislike for Medium for pretty much the same reasons. Yet I still
read articles on there. There are some things though that medium got right in
the beginning in my opinion. A simple, minimalist reader friendly design and a
restrictive but user friendly editing experience for instance. Then there is
the ease of syndication, sharing and finding interest based content.
Especially the latter is not going to be easily replicated by something like
Hugo. I have high hopes for
[https://writefreely.org/](https://writefreely.org/) though!

~~~
saagarjha
> A simple, minimalist reader friendly design

Not anymore :(

------
m_b
Try Plume, a federated blogging application which implement ActivityPub
standards in Rust. It's FOSS of course.
[https://joinplu.me](https://joinplu.me)

~~~
StavrosK
I love how this lets me subscribe to your blog by just following it from my
Mastodon account.

------
docuru
(Pros:) Have a huge audience, great for exposure. (Cons:) Posts content
usually provides general information because they target the mass (not for
specific groups). There are not many posts with high-quality (dig deep into a
topic) content, and most of them are not really popular

------
yellowsir
now you have your own blog and full control, just remove the
github/twitter/facebook and especally linkin logo :)

------
happppy
medium is just meh!

